
SGT: A Feature Extraction Function for Sequence Data Mining - dennisy
https://arxiv.org/abs/1608.03533
======
sharemywin
didn't see minhash and/or LSH in the list of existing work. As someone not too
familiar with the field. Are they not relevant?

~~~
dennisy
Its different information that you can capture in SGT, how all the pairs in
your sequence interact, MinHash I believe would help compute the similarity
between two sequences based on their union and intersection.

